# Oldest Member on here, me at 48 and counting



## redcajun (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello everyone it has been 4 years of off and on and BFN BFP to fail in micarriages but I keep believing in having a baby.  I don't have much options as some of you know my husband is Muslim from the UAE and donor eggs is not a option for us.  Being Christian however I believe faith in God will always reward so I       all the time for my miracle.  My FSH as of yesterday's results is now 7 and everything else was normal.  I still am having regular periods and tested BFP last cycle but again my period started, I use to this.  But I believe that there is someone clinic out there in this world who can treat me in an IVF setting with my own eggs.  I am asking you ladies or men who read this to help me with this seach.  I been to Russia, Cape Town, and India.  So thoses areas of not to be recommended.

I don't care if I have to go into a war zone fight off snakes in the jungle if there is a person there who can help me.  So If you know of any clinic in this world that can help a woman of 48 obtain a pregnancy who whom has help someone in the past my age successfully please share the information.

Good luck to all you ladies trying...always RED


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hello Redcajun,

I am sorry you are restricted to trying with your own eggs as this obviously gives you a very, very low chance of success at your age sadly.

As far as I know, there is no one who has had a live birth anywhere in the world via ivf own eggs at your age - those are the bare facts. You are more likely to get pregnant naturally than via ivf at this age and even then chances are negligible.

You may in fact be better off in many ways doing ivf stims but timed intercourse as it has just as high a success rate at your age and would be cheaper and less invasive (especially as you appear to get pg naturally). You could do many more cycles of this timed IUI than ivf. I personally know someone who had a baby at 46 via this method. I honestly wouldn't waste your money with OE ivf.

Sadly, the chances of miscarriage are very high as you have found out. I would also advise that while you are trying, you also have as many tests as possible to eliminate other causes of failure e.g. karyotype, uterine, clotting, thryoid, autoimmun, infection for you and DH. These issues tend to be more prevalent the older we get, so please get as many tests as poss.

Having said that, if you do want to go ahead you may be limited by the very few clinics who will accept you for OE ivf. You may want to ring the Lister, London Fertility Centre or possibly the ARGC here in the UK just to check whether they would treat you with OE IUI/IVF.

Here is a link to a US clinic which specialises in over 40 ivf with own eggs. It would be worth contacting Dr Zhang who specialises in older women using own eggs. Perhaps you could have an email or phone consultation.

http://www.newhopefertility.com/unique-philosophy.shtml

This clinic in the US is offering free email consultations and they work with women over 45:-

http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/pre_ivf_form.php

What is your full hormone profile day 2/3? FSH is not enough on its own. Also, it doesn't matter how good your FSH is or whether you still menstruate, it is your age that is the critical factor and your age is against you sadly for a live birth.

I would contact Dr. Zhang as a starting point. Some of the other Eastern European/Indian clinics may be willing to give you a go with own eggs, so it is worth looking on this board and emailing some of them.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0

Sorry to be so pessimistic. It is a shame that you cannot use DE to create the family you long for.

Best of luck,
Daisy
xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## TB2306 (Apr 11, 2010)

You could try the ARGC in London. www.argc.co.uk They I know would treat you and are very good.... People fly from all over the world to use them and they have the highest UK success rates?

Good Luck...

/links


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

TB2306,

While ARGC is most successful in the UK (for under 40s), I have never heard of them taking anyone of Redcajun's age with own eggs.  It is definitely worth asking, but realistically?.....

Daisy
xx


----------



## TB2306 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have just cycled with them, unfortunately not so good for me, but there were 2 ladies who were 43 and 44 trying with OE - one suceeded, I think it's worth asking them?


----------

